# Παπαγάλοι > Διατροφή >  Δεν τρώνε αυγό τα μπάτζι μου.

## billakos

Προφανώς ο προηγούμενος κάτοχος των μπάτζι μου, δεν έδινε τίποτε άλλο εκτός απο την βασική τροφή (σπόρους), με αποτέλεσμα να μην τρώνε τίποτα άλλο. Δοκίμασα αυγό, αυγοτρογή εμπορίου, φρούτα λαχανικά τίποτα. Ούτε που πλησιάζουν. Είναι σωστό να τα αφήσω να πεινάσουν και να τους έχω μόνο αυγό ή αυγοτροφή (δική μου) ώστε να αναγκαστούν απ την έλλειψη τροφής να φάνε?

----------


## Efthimis98

Καλησπέρα Βασίλη!!!

Πότε πήρες τα μπατζάκια; Τι ηλικία έχουν; Είναι ενήλικα ή όχι;

Όσο είναι μικρά σε ηλικία μαθαίνουν σχετικά εύκολα να δοκιμάζουν νέες τροφές.

Η μέθοδος αυτή δεν είναι η ενδεδειγμένη ώστε να μάθουν τα παπαγαλάκια σου να τρώνε χορταρικά, λαχανικά και φρούτα. Θα πρέπει σιγά σιγά να εξοικειωθούν με αυτά και να τα δελεάσεις να τα δοκιμάσουν. Υπάρχουν πολλοί τρόποι που μπορείς να εφαρμόσεις. Αρχικά, μπορείς να βάλεις κοντά τους άλλα πουλάκια που να τρώνε τα συγκεκριμένα λαχανικά ή φρούτα ή χορταρικά. Επιπλέον, μπορείς να φας από αυτό που τους δίνεις έτσι ώστε να τα κάνεις να δοκιμάσουν. Μπορείς να τα κρεμάσεις στο κλουβί ώστε να τα φάνε θεωρώντας τα παιχνίδι. Πρέπει να τους δίνεις καθημερινά, είναι πολύ πιθανό κάποια στιγμή να δοκιμάσουν. Μην εγκαταλείψεις τις προσπάθειες εύκολα.

Προτίμησε τα χορταρικά και τα λαχανικά αρχικά και μόλις τα δοκιμάσουν προσπάθησε να τους δώσεις και φρούτα.

----------


## CaptainChoco

Όπως λέει και ο Ευθύμης, θα πρέπει να τους τα προσφέρεις συνεχώς γιατί τος φαίνεται κάτι καινούργιο και περίεργο. Η περιέργεια τους στο τέλος θα τα κάνει να φάνε! Ένα ακόμα κόλπο που είδα πρόσφατα σε ένα βίντεο, είναι να κόβουμε τα λαχανικά πάρα πολύ μικρά κομματάκια, στο μέγεθος των σπόρων που τρώνε και να τα αναμειγνύουμε με αυτούς. Ειδικά μικρά κομματάκια από το "μαλλάκι" του μπρόκολου, μοιάζουν με τους σπόρους από το κεχρί και μπορεί να τα δελεάσει ευκολότερα να δοκιμάσουν!

----------


## billakos

-Ευθύμη τα εχω 2 εβδομάδες περίπου. Είναι ενήλικα ή τουλάχιστον έτσι μου φαίνονται (δεν εχω σχετική εμπειρία με παπαγαλάκια), αλλά είναι μεγαλόσωμα.Δεν θα εγκαταλείψω την προσπάθεια και θα ακολουθήσω τις οδηγίες σου. Εχω καναρίνια και θα μπορούσα να βάλω κοντά τους ώστε να τα παρακινήσουν να φάνε χορταρικά. Με εξέπληξε το γεγονός οτι μπορώ να φάω κάτι απο αυτά εγω κοντά τους και στην συνέχεια να παρακινηθούν απο μένα και να φάνε...Δεν το περίμενα οτι θα μπορούσε να συμβεί. Εχω πολλά ακόμα να μάθω...
-Κωσταντίνα, θα δοκιμάσω και αυτό που είπες με το να ψιλλοκόψω λαχανικά σε πολύ μικρά κομματάκια. Αύριο θα πάρω για αρχή μπρόκολο και συνεχίζω με τα υπόλοιπα...

----------


## Efthimis98

Βασίλη οι παπαγάλοι από τη φύση τους λειτουργούν έτσι. Είναι ζηλιάρικα και περίεργα, οπότε θα τα παρακινήσεις. Αρκεί να κάνεις έντονες κινήσεις με το στόμα σου και να βλέπεις ότι σε παρακολουθούν και δεν ασχολούνται με κάτι άλλο.
Επίσης, αν μάθουν να τρώνε αυγοτροφή μπορείς να ετοιμάζεις εσύ και σε κάθε μερίδα να προσθέτεις, την μέρα που είναι να τη δώσεις, ψιλοκομμένα λαχανικά.  :Happy:

----------


## billakos

Ναι, ούτως ή άλλως δική μου αυγοτροφή τους δίνω, αλλά δεν είχα προσθέσει σ αυτή τα λαχανικά. θα το δοκιμάσω σήμερα κιόλας. Μήπως καλό θα ήταν να δώσω τώρα στην αρχή και κάποια πολυβιταμίνη δεδομένου οτι όλο αυτό το διάστημα που δεν τα πρόσεχε ο προηγούμενος ιδιοκτήτης τους, η διατροφή τους ήταν κάκιστη?

----------


## billakos

Αρχίζουν σιγά σιγά να τσιμπάνε την αυγοτροφή που τους ετοίμασα με φρέσκο αυγουλάκι ημέρας. Το βράδυ ενω κοιμόντουσαν, αφαίρεσα τις τροφοθήκες με τους σπόρους. Έτσι το πρωί όταν ξύπνησαν βρήκαν μόνο την αυγοτροφή, και μέχρι αυτήν την ώρα δεν εχω βάλει τους σπόρους πίσω. Αναγκάστηκαν με αυτό τον τρόπο, να φάνε απο την αυγοτροφή. Σε λίγο θα τους βάλω και πάλι τους σπόρους.

----------


## xrisam

Βασίλη είχες βάλει την αυγοτροφή απο το βράδυ ή το πρωί?

----------


## billakos

Οχι το βράδυ, σήμερα το πρωί την έβαλα για να μην μείνει πολύ ώρα και χαλάσει.

----------


## Αριστειδης

Αυτο μπορεις να το κανεις μια αντε δυο φορες για να το δοκιμασουν οχι παραπανω.Τι ωρα εβαλες τους σπορους?

----------


## billakos

Αριστείδη στις 14.00 τους έβαλα. Πολύς χρόνος πέρασε?

----------


## Αριστειδης

Ναι ειναι πολυς χρονος εαν ξαναδοκιμασεις μεχρι τις 10 να εχουν μπει οι σποροι.

----------


## billakos

Ok, αν θα υπάρξει κι άλλη φορά θα 'χω βάλει τους σπόρους μέχρι της 10.00. Πάντως έφαγαν πολύ απο την αυγοτροφή...

----------


## Efthimis98

Λογικό, αφού πείνασαν. Μην αφήνεις τόσες ώρες νηστικά από σπόρους τα παπαγαλάκια σου. Η βασική τροφή τους είναι τα σπόρια και όχι το αυγό. Ο συγκεκριμένος τρόπος δεν είναι ενδεδειγμένος και ίσως στο μέλλον σου προκαλέσει προβλήματα. Εγώ θα χρησιμοποιούσα πιο συμβατικούς τρόπους...

----------

